# Chow time for 'newbies'.



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

When you travel for the first time in Mexico, you will notice that getting up early and trying to find a cup of coffee can be difficult. Your best choice is to carry a small coffee maker and some granola bars for breakfast in your hotel room before that early morning departure. A thermos for the car is also a good idea.

Why?

Well, Mexicans get up and have a 'desayuna' which may be nothing more than juice and a bun or 'pan dulce', the popular sweet breads of Mexico. They aren't into coffee unless they are upper class Starbucks customers and they probably aren't up early anyway. So, not much is open at 'American breakfast time'.

About 10:00 AM, Mexican workers will pause at their labors and heat up some tortillas and whatever they brought from home and enjoy a small 'almuerza' or lunch. That will carry them through to about 2:00 PM when many will break for 'siesta'. Now, 'siesta' doesn't mean nap time. It means a break for a couple of hours and, if close enough, one may go home or to a restaurant for 'comida', the large main meal of the day. Ok, if there is enough time, there might be a nap involved. Then, it is probably back to work at 4:00 PM and on into the evening hours. Now you know why many Mexican restaurants, the ones actually in Mexico, often close at 5:00 PM.

When Mexicans finish work, they generally join their family for 'cena' or supper. It may be at home or at a popular 'cenaderia' or 'supper place', which probably doesn't even open until 7:30 or 8:00 PM when Mexican families are out socializing on the town square with their friends and relatives. If it is Sunday, there will probably be a band playing in the gazebo. That's also why the best tacos and other snacks can only be found on the public squares in the evening. You should be sure to experience that in your travels.

So, the American traveler awakens and can't find coffee or a place to have breakfast, unless in an upscale hotel with a dining room. Well, even that may not open until fairly late in the morning. On the road, those granola bars have worn off and it is time for your lunch. Sorry; Mexican restaurants won't start opening for lunch until about 1:30 PM, so start looking for those taco vendors along the way. Ok, you finally find something for lunch and now it is about 6:00 PM and time for supper. Sorry; too late. Most of the restaurants closed at five. Unless you know the neighborhood, you'll never find a 'cenaderia'. It is time to consider revising your 'dining hours' to the Mexican way of life.

The good news: There are more and more places, mainly in tourist destinations and major cities, where more cosmopolitan hours can be accommodated. There are also more Seven-Eleven or Oxxo roadside convenience stores where you can survive on coffee and a ready made sandwich or hot dog in an emergency. Now, for those of you looking for big city night clubs; they won't even open until 11:00 PM and if you don't pass the 'appearance test' you'll never get in. Way past my bed time anyway.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Early morning coffee*



RVGRINGO said:


> When you travel for the first time in Mexico, you will notice that getting up early and trying to find a cup of coffee can be difficult.


I'm almost ashamed to admit this....but in the mornings in some of the larger Mexican towns and cities, we welcomed the sight of a McDonald's, which usually open around 7 or 8 am, ( late by NOB standards), where the coffee's pretty reliable compared to the ubiqitous jar of instant "Nescafe" offered in many local spots.


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

*Early morning coffee*

Now I know why all my neighbors keep showing up at our place in the morning. 

It's the coffee!!!

Of course the fact that I always spike it with a healthy shot of Kahlua certainly doesn't hurt either...


----------



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

That is so true! When i first moved to Puebla I was working at this one store and the girl there was telling me about all the american things they had here and i was like... please tell me there's a starbucks! She'd want to go after work at 7pm and i was ready to go to bed, i told her, how about you stop by and get some on the way to work (which started at 8) since she lived by one and she told me it wasn't open that early. that almost gave me a heart attack. it almost gave her a heart attack to learn that back home our starbucks open at like 6am. 

it was hard to get used to the chow schedule here and the time schedules for stores and stuff. it seems like people open or close their stores whenever they feel like it. If you want a Tamal, you can't find one after 10. If you want some fresh squeezed orange juice, you can't find any after 11 or 12. If you want a taco, you can't find one before 7. 

I hardly EVER would go to mcdonalds or burger king back home. but now here, it's a treat haha. that's sad.


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

You should try the "Quesadillas de la 3" on 3 Sur and 27 Poniente. They open very early and are fantastic. Try the Memelas too and atole. They also open at night for Pozole and tostadas. They have the best Chalupas anywhere.....
There is a gourmet coffee shop across the street close to 25 Pte. plus lots of places to but fresh bread, fruits and juices and produce. Meat markets in the area as well, lost of food offerings there. Check it out!


----------

